# Buckboard Bacon Curing Question



## gulf shucker (Nov 6, 2017)

Ok guys, been searching the bacon forums for this and haven’t quite found what I was looking for so I’ll start a new thread. I order my bulk spices from butcher and packer and got this pink Curing salt for some sausage a while ago. Made up a pops brine for the first time with it yesterday and added a 7.5lb boneless Boston butt for buckboard bacon (first attempt). Planning on a 10 day cure time, drying in fridge for 2-3 days and cold smoking on day 14. My question is on my next batch I want to try a “dry cure”. Can I use this Curing salt or do I have to get TQ or Prague powder. If I can could someone link me the play the play? Also, is the difference in wet cure vs dry cure time, texture or both? Thanks in advance. happy smoking


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 6, 2017)

Martin has a good calculator. You need to measure everything exactly.
http://www.diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 6, 2017)

That is a normal pink cure 6.25% . Good to go.. same as #1 or Prague powder..


----------



## gulf shucker (Nov 6, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> That is a normal pink cure 6.25% . Good to go.. same as #1 or Prague powder..


Great info, thank you!


----------



## gulf shucker (Nov 6, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> Martin has a good calculator. You need to measure everything exactly.
> http://www.diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html


Thanks for the tool!


----------



## gulf shucker (Nov 6, 2017)

I’ll use this thread to do a qview for my wet brine. Anyone have feedback on after taking it out of the brine covering with maple syrup before cold smoking?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 6, 2017)

You can add syrup to your brine also.  I'm using dry cure for my buckboard right now. You can add syrup to that also.. I'm going to smoke mine to 140 over 4 or 5 hours.. not sure about adding syrup before cold smoking.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 6, 2017)

gulf shucker said:


> I’ll use this thread to do a qview for my wet brine. Anyone have feedback on after taking it out of the brine covering with maple syrup before cold smoking?



You can see this thread. disco did maple syrup injection for one of his.. 

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/buckboard-bacon-bonanza.252174/#post-1611173


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 8, 2017)

Quick question for you, did you inject the roast with pop's brine too? If not you will want to add additional time in the cure.  

Cure times are determined by thickness of the meat not weight. Most figure 1/4" thickness per day plus two days to be safe.

I prefer the texture of dry cured bacon, and that is what I go for.

I'm not a honey fan but using powdered honey rubbed on after curing will give you the best honey flavor.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 8, 2017)

The last Canadian bacon I did I sprinkled with maple sugar as it was forming a pellicle. That worked pretty good but would have liked more penetration. The next one I am thinking I want to try a gallon of apple juice for the wet cure instead of water.


----------



## gulf shucker (Nov 9, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Quick question for you, did you inject the roast with pop's brine too? If not you will want to add additional time in the cure.
> 
> Cure times are determined by thickness of the meat not weight. Most figure 1/4" thickness per day plus two days to be safe.
> 
> ...



No I did not inject it with the Pops. I believe I read someone say on another thread to not worry about injecting unless it was over 2 inches thick. Is it safe to go back and inject with the brine it’s been soaking in for 4 days?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 9, 2017)

You don't need to inject it then.. Like mine.. I thought it was thicker than 3 inches.  but it's 3 pieces only 2 inches thick .. I was relieved I didn't have to inject it.


----------



## gulf shucker (Nov 14, 2017)

Update:
In brine for going on 9 days now and I do not notice much change in color. Is this normal? Followed pop’s recipie step by step.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 14, 2017)

The inside might be nice and red or pink.. mine looks the same on the outside as it did when I started also. Dry cure. But it's gotten reddish inside I believe.


----------



## gulf shucker (Nov 14, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> The inside might be nice and red or pink.. mine looks the same on the outside as it did when I started also. Dry cure. But it's gotten reddish inside I believe.


Thanks, I was worried because I expected the outside to turn pink as well.


----------



## gulf shucker (Nov 19, 2017)

Just wanted to give an update for folks, here is how it played out. 






Out of the pops brine and on drying racks. i left in fridge uncovered for almost two days.






Fired up my 6 inch amazin pellet tube with chargriller pellets and put it in my Weber mini for cold smoking. 






Threw on a block of Colby






Maple after 7 hours of smoke 






Peppered after 7 hours smoke






Colby cheese after 7 hour smoke

















Over all these turned out well. The salt level is perfect. Hard to tell the maple flavor so I’ll try increasing it next time. Taste is wonderful though on both. Going to slice, vacuum seal and let it all mellow out in the fridge before gifting for thanksgiving. Thanks for viewing!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 19, 2017)

Looks great! 

Really check out powdered maple. It will give you the taste you’re looking for.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 19, 2017)

Looks good.
Point!
 Hope mine looks like that. Today is 2 week mark. Gonna sit it for a while open air .


----------



## gulf shucker (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks guys, y’all offered great advice on this. Believe i will try belly next time and definitely more pepper and maple.


----------

